
Shutting Down Conversations About Rape at Harvard Law - jseliger
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/argument-sexual-assault-race-harvard-law-school?mbid=rss
======
BrandoElFollito
I have no idea about the case, but leaving in Europe I cannot stop being
amazed how the skin color is being described ten times in each sentence (it
starts to be funny after the third time). This country has a huge racial
problem, in all possible configurations.

